# "National Bunnies"



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 16, 2008)

[align=center]Time To Dress Up Those Buns!!





Our New Photo Phile Contest Theme:"National Bunnies!!" 

_This is the patrioticholiday seasonformany world countries --the Queen's birthday in the UK and Australia in June (even though it's actually April!), Canada Day July 1st,Independence Day in the US July 4th,Orangeman's Day for the Protesant Irish July 14th,etc -- these and other International RO Membersare welcome to post and explain more about how their countries celebrate --we figured this would bea good time to Have a National Bunnies Photo Phile event._

So pull out those crown jewels, flags and silly hats and havesome fun withthe buns! 

Photoshop or Live Action, your choice. 
[/align]



[align=center]







_Who can enter?_
any bun

_Rules?_
Dress up your Bun
or photoshop a photo
Photos should be no larger then 640x475
*You can not win twice in a row!*
[/align]

[align=center]Post the photo in this Thread

[/align]

[align=center]_Please name your photo to inclued your username and bunny(s) name that are in the photo ie: stephiemarie78-snoopynsadie_
[/align]

[align=center]One photo per Bun
You may only enter a 1 photo for each rabbit. Including photos with mult buns in it you can't submit any other photos for any rabbits included in that photo.
[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]Photos must be posted by _June 27th_
_Voting_ will run from _June 28 - July 3rd
_[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]*What do you win?*
Rabbits Online FAME 

[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]










[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]_Brought to you by your RO Admins,Mods and Sponsors!!_[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks perfect! Post it I say!


----------



## Haley (Jun 17, 2008)

Great work, Steph! How do you do it all? Youre awesome!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2008)

:great:


----------



## BSAR (Jun 19, 2008)

Wohoo! I can't wait! I have been waiting all year for this contest!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2008)

This one sounds fun.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 19, 2008)

hehehehe! Jamie's sitting here with me, and althought i think he'd be perfectly happy to skip a photo-shoot with a ton of mini flags, i say..................LET THE PICTURE TAKING BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 19, 2008)

Woohoo! Another one! :bunnydance:

I made myself feel really left out, by not participating in the previous ones, partly cos I was scared, and partly due to lack of inspiration, so I am going to do this one, and I'm going to do it well! I've already got some ideas ticking away.... :biggrin2: Not told the bunnies yet, but I'm sure they'll be fine about it.... right? 

Thanks Steph! 

Jen xx


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 19, 2008)

At least having multiple bunnies, if one gets annoyed you can grab another one instead. My greatest fear is that i will make a lovely set up and Lottie will refuse to stay still, which is common for her!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jun 19, 2008)

I am not really sure what the theme is and how to go about the photos really LOL
Could someone explain?
Thank you


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 19, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> At least having multiple bunnies, if one gets annoyed you can grab another one instead. My greatest fear is that i will make a lovely set up and Lottie will refuse to stay still, which is common for her!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


This would be comforting, if I had any bunny that liked to stay still for any length of time lol! I may have to sneak up on them when they're sleeping or something! :shock:


----------



## Becca (Jun 19, 2008)

I have only managed to do Fluffballs entry so far so here it is

BabyBunnies - Fluffball


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, holy cuteness! ^^^^^

Can't wait to see more contest entries 

Jo xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

*It's the nationality - yours... Like I will do something USA themed.*

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I am not really sure what the theme is and how to go about the photos really LOL
> Could someone explain?
> Thank you


----------



## Michaela (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm trying to convince mum to make Maddie a costume.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 20, 2008)

I've already started! Haven't got very far, last night i was up to my elbow in glue and paper!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 20, 2008)

Can i just ask, is photoshopping and 'dressing up' (although my photo isn't dressed up, its just 'staged') allowed, or does it have to be one or the other? Its not major photoshopping, i just wanted to do a nice border and maybe adda few flags here and there.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 20, 2008)

Third post in a row :disgust:

Here is my entry. If i need to get rid of the border i photoshopped in let me know.

Pinksalamander - Lottie






Lottie actually sat still, quite amazingly! Although shortly after this shot Tower Bridge was sadly destroyed.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 20, 2008)

Ohh, I love the ones that have been posted. I can't wait to see more! I'll probably fine something to do with one of my bunnies.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay here is one of my entries:

Its not that good, this was my very first time photoshopping and all that.


BSAR-Mississippi


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's one of my entries: 


*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry - Magic*


----------



## BSAR (Jun 20, 2008)

BSAR-Savannah


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww look at those cute patriotic bunnies!

Keep em coming!


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww, love them. Haley's right, keep em' coming!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics so far, guys! Bsar, where did you get that cute little hat?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2008)

Here he comes, Mr. America....

This is SnowyShiloh's RORY!


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 22, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 22, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 22, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Third post in a row :disgust:
> 
> Here is my entry. If i need to get rid of the border i photoshopped in let me know.
> 
> ...



Hundreds of years of history.. DESTROYED!!!

Glad I took the tour already..LOL

I LOVE THIS..

I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 22, 2008)

I have to get workin' on my entries today (hopefully). My bunnies are not exactly the best models as they're way too interested in eating everything and anything they see. But we'll give it a go!

All the entries so far are awesome. I hope to see more in the coming days!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is a 4th of July themed entry with Nibbles.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

Savannah needs to move to Indiana with me! Something about that little face! 

I was just sitting here thinking 
"what am I going to use for props? I need red, white and blue........" 

DUH! I have a red, white and blue room! it's the bunny room!!! !


----------



## BSAR (Jun 23, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great pics so far, guys! Bsar, where did you get that cute little hat?


We have these dolls that we have had forever, and they had all these seperate outfits that you could buy. We collected them and all. So the hat came with the Uncle Sam outfit thing. Haha Bo!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 23, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great pics so far, guys! Bsar, where did you get that cute little hat?



We have it for some little beanie kid doll-things we have. I was just sitting here thinking about that hat that day and that idea popped in my mind, lol!

Emily


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 24, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I have only managed to do Fluffballs entry so far so here it is
> 
> BabyBunnies - Fluffball


Becca oh my Fluffball is ssssssoooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

Everybun really does look great. I love when we have the photo contests .

So far I've got one bunny done, but I need to get some better pics of the rest. That's my plan for today.

All the entries have been awesome so far. I love it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 24, 2008)

My plan is to find the connection cable for my camera dock..... :?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

This is Potter's entry:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

This is Chester's entry:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

This is Shasta's entry:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

And this is Shiloh's entry:


----------



## Becca (Jun 24, 2008)

Dippy supporting his favourite team!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay I just finished making my next entree which I have been working on for over an hour so here it is: ( by the way, the other better one wouldn't upload. hope this is good enough!!)

BSAR-Autumn


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 25, 2008)

a german bunny, wants germany to win the european soccer championship...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG that's the cutest little german bunny! Too cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG that's the cutest little german bunny! Too cute!


Ditto that one rocks!


----------



## Michaela (Jun 25, 2008)

Everyone's entries are so adorable!! 

I'm not sure I'll be able to get mine done on time unfortunately.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! Little German bunny just stole my heart .

All the entries are just great!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 25, 2008)

What an expression! Too cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> a german bunny, wants germany to win the european soccer championship...:biggrin2:


What an expression! Too cute!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 26, 2008)

Ahahaha!! brilliant pic Ninchen

here are my all American girls- kellyjade's Apollo...





and kellyjade's Sophie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

YIKES! I need to find my camera cord! I thought it ran through this weekend myself!


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 27, 2008)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> a german bunny, wants germany to win the european soccer championship...:biggrin2:


:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2008)

STEPH! Is this till midnight tonight? Text me and let me know!:shock:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 27, 2008)

yes midnight est. your going to kick me but i keep forgetting to save your number in my phone im sooo bad.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg... I had SO totally forgotten the deadline... I'm not gonna have chance to enter... sorry guys!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate Friday night Deadlines


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> yes midnight est. your going to kick me but i keep forgetting to save your number in my phone im sooo bad.




:grumpy:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 28, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Omg... I had SO totally forgotten the deadline... I'm not gonna have chance to enter... sorry guys!


Same here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is Patriotic Pudge!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is Ms. Skippery a bunny model that works well with the camera. She is a patriotic Lionhead of the United States of America! 

She is happy to live with a slave who served our country for 20+ years in the Air Force.
Ms. Skippery is also proud of all the Soldiers, Sailors, Marines and the Coast Guard for their sacrifices to keep us all safe and free!:USA:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 28, 2008)

I decided not to enter.


----------



## Becca (Jun 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I decided not to enter.



why not?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I decided not to enter.
> ...


I plead the 5th.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant wait to vote, i am mad i couldnt enter but i have been having trouble with stupid p hoto bucket. oh well the entries that have made it are awesome so it is going to be tuff.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

May I present "Daisy Mae Dutchess of Canada"






And

King "Buttercup of Canada"






Susan


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

Great photos everyone! Susan, Daisy Mae does not look happy with you for messing up her hairdo! lol

Luvmyzoocrew, if you want to enter but are having trouble with photobucket, PM me and you can email me your photos and I'll be happy to post them for you!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll have the vote ready to start tonight!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OMG that's the cutest little german bunny! Too cute!
> ...


I'm gonna have to show that to my friend. he's half german andlived there for 11 out of his 13 years there(and he too wants Germany to win, LOL!)


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

Can't wait for the voting to begin


----------

